# Vaccination guidelines



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

This came from the ADBA Gazette Winter 2007. This is the same protocol my vet put my kennel on.

One of the major points of the article is 
"If properly vaccinated when young yearly vaccines are not generally necessary"

New studies have shown that because of maternal antibodies inactivating vaccines as much as 1/3 of animals vaccinated before 12 weeks of age were not protected against the disease. While we have a need to rein back how often we vaccinate older dogs, our puppies have not been ideally vaccinated.

_by performance knls not the ADBA
Because of new studies showing some maternal antibodies staying as long as 20 weeks in rare cases, my vet recommends another booster at 20 weeks. _

*DA2PP* 5-way vaccine
Puppy: Begin at or after 6 weeks of age, re-vaccinate every 3-4 weeks until 14-16 weeks of age.
over 16 weeks of age: vaccinate and booster 3-4 weeks later.
Annual: initial booster one year later then every 3 years thereafter.

*Leptospirosis* (4-way optional recommended)
Dogs 12 weeks of age or older receive on subQ dose, and second dose weeks later.
Annual re-vaccination, may not even protect for a full year.
Vaccination reactions are more common in puppies less that 12 weeks of age and small breed dogs.
Consider administration Lepto vaccine separately from other vaccines to reduce the risk of a reaction.

*Corona*
Is not recommended anymore. This rare disease generally only affects dogs less than 8 weeks of age and is self limiting.

*Giardia*
Is also not recommended by the American Veterinary Medical Association, American Animal Hospital Association, and many more.

*Bordetella*
Available injectable subQ and intranasal vaccine.
Most effective method is subQ injectable vaccine first, followed but the intranasal booster. 
Booster with injectable vaccine annually or at least 1 week before boarding.

*Rabies *
Dogs over 12 weeks of age
Booster one year later then every 3 years depending on state law.

*Borrelia Burgdorferi/Lyme* (optional)
MAY CAUSE IMMUNE MEDIATE DISEASE
puppy: 9 weeks or older then booster 2-3 weeks later.
Adult: 2 doses booster 2-3 weeks after initial dose
Annual booster consult original
For dogs living or traveling to high risk areas.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

oooh i like this thnx for posting it!!!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I don't care if they don't recommend corona vaccinations I have seen puppies die from this it was horrible. I never ever want to witness that again.


----------



## wilcher (Aug 24, 2009)

Great post, thanks.


----------



## xyz123 (Mar 4, 2010)

Here are a couple useful links about vaccinations.

First is one that has the guidelines posted by AAHA (American Animal Hospital Association) from 2006 --

Canine Vaccine Guidelines Revised

And this web site has a number of interesting articles too --

Truth4Dogs

Vaccination | Truth4Dogs

Preventing Vaccine Reactions | Truth4Dogs

Titer Testing | Truth4Dogs


----------



## little boo (Sep 12, 2010)

does anyone know what the 7in1 shot takes care of?


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

There has been many studies done on Over vaccination and how it does more harm than good. Looking at that list made me cringe at all the series of shots one would give a puppy. Seems like alot to me. Jmo


----------



## The Pit-Girl (May 10, 2011)

Hi, I am new here. I use Smith Ridge Vet in South Salem, NY with Dr.Marty Goldstein. I really encourage anyone in this area to consider using a holistic vet. 

Ever wonder why dogs get a lot of tumors around their neck and back legs as they get older? It happens to be the same place all the vaccines are injected.

Why is a 110lb.Great Dane given the same exact vaccine dosage as the 3lb. Maltese?

Just things to think about! Vaccines and holistic care/nutrition is one thing I have done research on for years. I really recommend everyone please consider finding a vet that is not vaccine happy (haha, or Science Diet happy either!)


----------



## theprodigy001 (Jan 25, 2011)

i got my pup his first shots at the vet,he got really sick and almost died.so for his month booster i gave him the 5in1 and he did great.i will be doing the one year booster then every 3 years.


----------



## Adrian Max (Jun 27, 2011)

*After Vaccination :*

Once if you have provided your dogs the vaccination treatment then after this there is another factor comes on which you have to focus :
that is weather factor.God has made animals skin in this way so they can save and protect their selves better than humans.Some times weather problem occurs but only with those pets who are brought from the other climate.otherwise a simple bath with summer soaps are enough for your pets specially dog.But if you are living in a hot weather and you brought your dog from a cold weather then you have to provide him/her a specially created artificial weather.
Dog Trainer Winston-Salem NC


----------



## chinadoll (Jun 20, 2011)

MY MIKADO said:


> I don't care if they don't recommend corona vaccinations I have seen puppies die from this it was horrible. I never ever want to witness that again.


I have never heard corona before. How do puppies get it? Is it something they could be exposed to through normal everyday things, or are there risk factors that help to determine if a puppy should be vaccinated?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

google has a wealth of knowledge 
Coronavirus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

talk to your vet it depends on what part of the country you live in.


----------



## HoneyDutchess (Nov 28, 2011)

7-1 = canine distemper, adenovirus, hepatitis, parvovirus, parainfluenza, corona and either two or four types of the leptospirosis virus.


----------



## Chad M. Lane (Nov 29, 2011)

7 in 1 depending on brand most have two times of Lepto, which is why I get the four way. Which is my only annual vaccine I give my dogs. Lepto yearly, parvo (5 in 1) booster every 5-7 years, and Rabies every 3 years. 


Cheers,
Chad


----------

